

Ask HN: How to test a localhost (desktop) from mobile? - bazookaBen

Any easy way to do this? I don't want to mess with router port forwarding
======
MattBearman
If you're on the same lan it's as simple as going to the IP address of the
local server on your phone.

I recently tried exactly this. Running MAMP on my MacBook pro, went to
192.168.0.5 (my MacBook's IP address) on my iPhone while connected to the same
wifi as the MacBook and there was the MAMP localhost page.

The only problem is (as far as I know) there's no way to edit /etc/hosts on an
iPhone (although I imagine you can do it on Android), so it has to be IP
based.

~~~
bazookaBen
works like a charm

------
pixelcort
If you are using an iOS device and your server is on the same network, you can
use Bonjour/ZeroConf to quickly access it. For OS X, you can set the hostname
in System Preferences > Sharing. Then just access hostname.local from the iOS
device.

------
bazookaBen
SHIM looks pretty promising, and runs on nodeJS
<https://github.com/marstall/shim>

Any non-nodeJS alternatives?

------
jongold
On the same network? Assuming you're running a server can't you just got to
your local IP:port? (or bazookaBen.local:port on a Mac)

------
bazookaBen
also found Drive-In, which runs on Apache+PHP
<https://github.com/scottjehl/Drive-In>

